# Replies and likes



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Dear Community Members,

We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform! We’ve worked hard over the last several months with a leading design and product firm to deliver a cleaner, faster and more engaging experience for you. Our goal is to provide modern design and technology to make the site run faster, smoother and more reliably. All of the valuable content within the community is still here, even though the layout may look different.

*A Consistent Experience Across All Devices*
The site is optimized for all screen sizes, including mobile. All features are available and ready to use on all devices.

*Speed and Reliability Are Key*
No one should have to wait for information. This site has been built to be much faster and more reliable, period.

*New Homepage Experience*
Your home page now features the most active forums, trending discussions, featured showcases, and top contributing members. This will help keep you up to date on what’s happening in your community and eventually become a very personalized experience for our members with all the great content you love surfaced effortlessly for you.

*Search*
We have introduced new search algorithms, powered by an industry-leading AI platform, that will help you find information faster. We plan to roll out new features to continue improving search, and to power many additional areas of the forum.








Due to the volume of content, our search platform may take some time to complete indexing. During this process, you may see a limited number of posts until indexing has been completed. We appreciate your patience.

*Easy to Use and Navigate*
We have made the design clean and simple to use. Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.

The first icon is for what’s new on the site.








Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts. On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics.








Clicking the list icon next to “NEW” will bring you to the full forum listing.








You can also navigate by clicking the 3 vertical dots.








Clicking on your avatar will give you a drop-down menu for all things related to your account.








*Dark Mode*
We have introduced Dark Mode. One of our favorite features allows you to access the site with a power-saving, and easier on the eyes dark mode. You can access it in the drop-down menu under the 3 vertical dots.

*Save Bookmarks*
Now you can save your favorite discussion threads and posts! Bookmarks are a handy way to remember and easily find great content or stuff you want to read later.








We also wanted to make it easier for new users to understand the lingo of forums. We have cleaned up various language to more commonly recognized phrases including:

*Following* - Thread subscriptions, and Watched are now known as Following
*Conversations* – Private Messages or PMs are now conversations and can be accessed from the user avatar drop-down in the main navigation
*Showcase* – Showcase is designed for users to "showcase" items/projects through the use of uploaded images, text descriptions and custom content categories. It’s a way to visually and textually provide detailed information on the content you wish to share. The showcase would be similar to a catalog, whereas the gallery would be like a photo album. It can be accessed from the drop-down menu with the 3 dots.
These are just a few of the great new functions and features to try on the site. Take a tour and look around! If you have any questions, please check out the HELP section for some quick FAQs about the new platform - Help Section

Please let us know what you think about the new experience. Your feedback is important to us.

Thank you all for your support during this amazing journey!


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

I will be here during your transition to the new platform, to help with any questions, help with navigation or how to do things, and to listen to your feedback so please don't hesitate to holler at me. I want to help.

I do want to take a moment to introduce myself. My name is Cricket. When I was born, my father told his friends I was the ugliest baby he had ever seen, and that I sounded just like a cricket (I was born with the hiccups.) so yes, I have been Cricket for 58 years now. I live just outside of San Antonio, Texas. I spend most of my time off out in nature and exploring the back roads. During late autumn when it starts to finally cool down, I disappear from the world for a bit for camping trips and hiking.

Please don't be afraid to explore and test out things to see how they work on the site.

Although you can certainly use the "insert image" icon to upload an image to your post, you can also just drag and drop it to the text editor or even copy/paste it into there!








You can easily share videos just by adding the URL directly into the text editor!






Gif links from sites like giphy.com will display automatically just by adding the gif URL directly in the text editor. Try it!




I am also a huge fan of the dark mode for the community. What is your favorite feature?

We will be seeing weekly *updates* (approximately) to the site which are largely based on community feedback so we absolutely want to hear your feedback!

I have worked with VerticalScope for 5 years but I have worked with forum communities for closer to two decades. I won't always know the answers to your questions, but I can find someone who does, as needed. 

- Cricket


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Yungster said:


> I will be here during your transition to the new platform, to help with any questions, help with navigation or how to do things, and to listen to your feedback so please don't hesitate to holler at me. I want to help.
> 
> I do want to take a moment to introduce myself. My name is Cricket. When I was born, my father told his friends I was the ugliest baby he had ever seen, and that I sounded just like a cricket (I was born with the hiccups.) so yes, I have been Cricket for 58 years now. I live just outside of San Antonio, Texas. I spend most of my time off out in nature and exploring the back roads. During late autumn when it starts to finally cool down, I disappear from the world for a bit for camping trips and hiking.
> 
> ...


I'm technically challenged I do hope I learn this. I'm like a trained monkey once I learn I just keep doing the same thing over and over. But since I am on a mobile phone, is there any difference between the full and the mobile version that would help me operate better? Thanks


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

I currently can’t close the pop up window for enabling push notifications nor post on my PC without running into a problem but don’t have any issues on my iPhone. Anyone else having an issue?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Tilted 1 said:


> I'm technically challenged I do hope I learn this. I'm like a trained monkey once I learn I just keep doing the same thing over and over. But since I am on a mobile phone, is there any difference between the full and the mobile version that would help me operate better? Thanks


I will be here to help. 

*How To Find New Posts*

Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.

The first icon is for what’s new on the site.








Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts.








On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics. You can also mark all as read.

- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

The Outlaw said:


> I currently can’t close the pop up window for enabling push notifications nor post on my PC without running into a problem but don’t have any issues on my iPhone. Anyone else having an issue?


Did you click the not now option? Is that when nothing happened to close it?

Can you tell me what operating system you are using on your PC and which browser? Are both fully updated?

- Cricket


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Yungster said:


> I will be here to help.
> 
> *How To Find New Posts*
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Is there a link to the first unread post in a thread? Hate to lose that functionality.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Hey I found it just click "a moment ago" nice 😀


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm trying it, and I like it. Easy to navigate.


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

I have and it’s still not doing anything. I have Windows 10 XP I think and my PC just updated automatically about two weeks ago. And I can’t even post on my PC because the site says it’s run into a problem.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Nucking Futs said:


> Is there a link to the first unread post in a thread? Hate to lose that functionality.


Seems last read post didn’t migrate from the old site. Clicking on the thread title seems to do work but only if I’ve already read the thread on the new site.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Photo albums shouldn’t default allow everyone to view. An option to share only with friends (now followers I think) would be welcome.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

The Outlaw said:


> I have and it’s still not doing anything. I have Windows 10 XP I think and my PC just updated automatically about two weeks ago. And I can’t even post on my PC because the site says it’s run into a problem.


Which browser are you using?

- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Nucking Futs said:


> Is there a link to the first unread post in a thread? Hate to lose that functionality.


It may take a day or two for the new platform to catch up as it relearns what you have already read. Some folks speed this process up by marking all posts read for a fresh start.

*Navigating Thread Listing*









Clicking the thread title will take you to where you left off, the 1st unread post.
Clicking the timestamp below the title will take you to the 1st post of the thread.
Clicking the timestamp above the last poster user takes you to the last (newest) post.
- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

*How To Mark Forums Read*

If you want to mark a specific forum as read, navigate to that forum. At the top you will see a button to “Mark All Read.








If you want to mark all threads in the community as read, click on NEW near the upper right-hand corners of the site.








Click on Mark All Read.








You will then see a popup confirming that this is what you want to do. Click “Mark All Read”.








- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

CharlieParker said:


> Photo albums shouldn’t default allow everyone to view. An option to share only with friends (now followers I think) would be welcome.


When you click on a specific album, you will also see some privacy options so you can decide who can view your images and who can’t.








- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

*How To Find Conversations (Private Messages)*

From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on your avatar to open the drop-down menu and select “conversations”.








- Cricket


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Hi there Cricket.

I'm a Moderator and can no longer see the moderator forum. Is this a new change?

L.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

Guys, where are the thread that you have subscribed to? I am not seeing any emails from tam.

Got to say guys, the look is a bad Idea. Just because it is new and slick does not mean it is better. People are reading, they are not looking for eye candy. 

I just don't understand the concept...


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Dear Community Members,

We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform! We’ve worked hard over the last several months with a leading design and product firm to deliver a cleaner, faster and more engaging experience for you. Our goal is to provide modern design and technology to make the site run faster, smoother and more reliably. All of the valuable content within the community is still here, even though the layout may look different.

*A Consistent Experience Across All Devices*
The site is optimized for all screen sizes, including mobile. All features are available and ready to use on all devices.

*Speed and Reliability Are Key*
No one should have to wait for information. This site has been built to be much faster and more reliable, period.

*New Homepage Experience*
Your home page now features the most active forums, trending discussions, featured showcases, and top contributing members. This will help keep you up to date on what’s happening in your community and eventually become a very personalized experience for our members with all the great content you love surfaced effortlessly for you.

*Search*
We have introduced new search algorithms, powered by an industry-leading AI platform, that will help you find information faster. We plan to roll out new features to continue improving search, and to power many additional areas of the forum.








Due to the volume of content, our search platform may take some time to complete indexing. During this process, you may see a limited number of posts until indexing has been completed. We appreciate your patience.

*Easy to Use and Navigate*
We have made the design clean and simple to use. Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.

The first icon is for what’s new on the site.








Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts. On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics.








Clicking the list icon next to “NEW” will bring you to the full forum listing.








You can also navigate by clicking the 3 vertical dots.








Clicking on your avatar will give you a drop-down menu for all things related to your account.








*Dark Mode*
We have introduced Dark Mode. One of our favorite features allows you to access the site with a power-saving, and easier on the eyes dark mode. You can access it in the drop-down menu under the 3 vertical dots.

*Save Bookmarks*
Now you can save your favorite discussion threads and posts! Bookmarks are a handy way to remember and easily find great content or stuff you want to read later.








We also wanted to make it easier for new users to understand the lingo of forums. We have cleaned up various language to more commonly recognized phrases including:

*Following* - Thread subscriptions, and Watched are now known as Following
*Conversations* – Private Messages or PMs are now conversations and can be accessed from the user avatar drop-down in the main navigation
*Showcase* – Showcase is designed for users to "showcase" items/projects through the use of uploaded images, text descriptions and custom content categories. It’s a way to visually and textually provide detailed information on the content you wish to share. The showcase would be similar to a catalog, whereas the gallery would be like a photo album. It can be accessed from the drop-down menu with the 3 dots.
These are just a few of the great new functions and features to try on the site. Take a tour and look around! If you have any questions, please check out the HELP section for some quick FAQs about the new platform - Help Section

Please let us know what you think about the new experience. Your feedback is important to us.

Thank you all for your support during this amazing journey!


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

I will be here during your transition to the new platform, to help with any questions, help with navigation or how to do things, and to listen to your feedback so please don't hesitate to holler at me. I want to help.

I do want to take a moment to introduce myself. My name is Cricket. When I was born, my father told his friends I was the ugliest baby he had ever seen, and that I sounded just like a cricket (I was born with the hiccups.) so yes, I have been Cricket for 58 years now. I live just outside of San Antonio, Texas. I spend most of my time off out in nature and exploring the back roads. During late autumn when it starts to finally cool down, I disappear from the world for a bit for camping trips and hiking.

Please don't be afraid to explore and test out things to see how they work on the site.

Although you can certainly use the "insert image" icon to upload an image to your post, you can also just drag and drop it to the text editor or even copy/paste it into there!








You can easily share videos just by adding the URL directly into the text editor!






Gif links from sites like giphy.com will display automatically just by adding the gif URL directly in the text editor. Try it!




I am also a huge fan of the dark mode for the community. What is your favorite feature?

We will be seeing weekly *updates* (approximately) to the site which are largely based on community feedback so we absolutely want to hear your feedback!

I have worked with VerticalScope for 5 years but I have worked with forum communities for closer to two decades. I won't always know the answers to your questions, but I can find someone who does, as needed. 

- Cricket


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Yungster said:


> I will be here during your transition to the new platform, to help with any questions, help with navigation or how to do things, and to listen to your feedback so please don't hesitate to holler at me. I want to help.
> 
> I do want to take a moment to introduce myself. My name is Cricket. When I was born, my father told his friends I was the ugliest baby he had ever seen, and that I sounded just like a cricket (I was born with the hiccups.) so yes, I have been Cricket for 58 years now. I live just outside of San Antonio, Texas. I spend most of my time off out in nature and exploring the back roads. During late autumn when it starts to finally cool down, I disappear from the world for a bit for camping trips and hiking.
> 
> ...


I'm technically challenged I do hope I learn this. I'm like a trained monkey once I learn I just keep doing the same thing over and over. But since I am on a mobile phone, is there any difference between the full and the mobile version that would help me operate better? Thanks


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

I currently can’t close the pop up window for enabling push notifications nor post on my PC without running into a problem but don’t have any issues on my iPhone. Anyone else having an issue?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Tilted 1 said:


> I'm technically challenged I do hope I learn this. I'm like a trained monkey once I learn I just keep doing the same thing over and over. But since I am on a mobile phone, is there any difference between the full and the mobile version that would help me operate better? Thanks


I will be here to help. 

*How To Find New Posts*

Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.

The first icon is for what’s new on the site.








Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts.








On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics. You can also mark all as read.

- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

The Outlaw said:


> I currently can’t close the pop up window for enabling push notifications nor post on my PC without running into a problem but don’t have any issues on my iPhone. Anyone else having an issue?


Did you click the not now option? Is that when nothing happened to close it?

Can you tell me what operating system you are using on your PC and which browser? Are both fully updated?

- Cricket


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Yungster said:


> I will be here to help.
> 
> *How To Find New Posts*
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Is there a link to the first unread post in a thread? Hate to lose that functionality.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Hey I found it just click "a moment ago" nice 😀


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm trying it, and I like it. Easy to navigate.


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

I have and it’s still not doing anything. I have Windows 10 XP I think and my PC just updated automatically about two weeks ago. And I can’t even post on my PC because the site says it’s run into a problem.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Nucking Futs said:


> Is there a link to the first unread post in a thread? Hate to lose that functionality.


Seems last read post didn’t migrate from the old site. Clicking on the thread title seems to do work but only if I’ve already read the thread on the new site.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Photo albums shouldn’t default allow everyone to view. An option to share only with friends (now followers I think) would be welcome.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

The Outlaw said:


> I have and it’s still not doing anything. I have Windows 10 XP I think and my PC just updated automatically about two weeks ago. And I can’t even post on my PC because the site says it’s run into a problem.


Which browser are you using?

- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Nucking Futs said:


> Is there a link to the first unread post in a thread? Hate to lose that functionality.


It may take a day or two for the new platform to catch up as it relearns what you have already read. Some folks speed this process up by marking all posts read for a fresh start.

*Navigating Thread Listing*









Clicking the thread title will take you to where you left off, the 1st unread post.
Clicking the timestamp below the title will take you to the 1st post of the thread.
Clicking the timestamp above the last poster user takes you to the last (newest) post.
- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

*How To Mark Forums Read*

If you want to mark a specific forum as read, navigate to that forum. At the top you will see a button to “Mark All Read.








If you want to mark all threads in the community as read, click on NEW near the upper right-hand corners of the site.








Click on Mark All Read.








You will then see a popup confirming that this is what you want to do. Click “Mark All Read”.








- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

CharlieParker said:


> Photo albums shouldn’t default allow everyone to view. An option to share only with friends (now followers I think) would be welcome.


When you click on a specific album, you will also see some privacy options so you can decide who can view your images and who can’t.








- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

*How To Find Conversations (Private Messages)*

From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on your avatar to open the drop-down menu and select “conversations”.








- Cricket


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Hi there Cricket.

I'm a Moderator and can no longer see the moderator forum. Is this a new change?

L.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

Guys, where are the thread that you have subscribed to? I am not seeing any emails from tam.

Got to say guys, the look is a bad Idea. Just because it is new and slick does not mean it is better. People are reading, they are not looking for eye candy. 

I just don't understand the concept...


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Dear Community Members,

We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform! We’ve worked hard over the last several months with a leading design and product firm to deliver a cleaner, faster and more engaging experience for you. Our goal is to provide modern design and technology to make the site run faster, smoother and more reliably. All of the valuable content within the community is still here, even though the layout may look different.

*A Consistent Experience Across All Devices*
The site is optimized for all screen sizes, including mobile. All features are available and ready to use on all devices.

*Speed and Reliability Are Key*
No one should have to wait for information. This site has been built to be much faster and more reliable, period.

*New Homepage Experience*
Your home page now features the most active forums, trending discussions, featured showcases, and top contributing members. This will help keep you up to date on what’s happening in your community and eventually become a very personalized experience for our members with all the great content you love surfaced effortlessly for you.

*Search*
We have introduced new search algorithms, powered by an industry-leading AI platform, that will help you find information faster. We plan to roll out new features to continue improving search, and to power many additional areas of the forum.








Due to the volume of content, our search platform may take some time to complete indexing. During this process, you may see a limited number of posts until indexing has been completed. We appreciate your patience.

*Easy to Use and Navigate*
We have made the design clean and simple to use. Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.

The first icon is for what’s new on the site.








Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts. On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics.








Clicking the list icon next to “NEW” will bring you to the full forum listing.








You can also navigate by clicking the 3 vertical dots.








Clicking on your avatar will give you a drop-down menu for all things related to your account.








*Dark Mode*
We have introduced Dark Mode. One of our favorite features allows you to access the site with a power-saving, and easier on the eyes dark mode. You can access it in the drop-down menu under the 3 vertical dots.

*Save Bookmarks*
Now you can save your favorite discussion threads and posts! Bookmarks are a handy way to remember and easily find great content or stuff you want to read later.








We also wanted to make it easier for new users to understand the lingo of forums. We have cleaned up various language to more commonly recognized phrases including:

*Following* - Thread subscriptions, and Watched are now known as Following
*Conversations* – Private Messages or PMs are now conversations and can be accessed from the user avatar drop-down in the main navigation
*Showcase* – Showcase is designed for users to "showcase" items/projects through the use of uploaded images, text descriptions and custom content categories. It’s a way to visually and textually provide detailed information on the content you wish to share. The showcase would be similar to a catalog, whereas the gallery would be like a photo album. It can be accessed from the drop-down menu with the 3 dots.
These are just a few of the great new functions and features to try on the site. Take a tour and look around! If you have any questions, please check out the HELP section for some quick FAQs about the new platform - Help Section

Please let us know what you think about the new experience. Your feedback is important to us.

Thank you all for your support during this amazing journey!


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

I will be here during your transition to the new platform, to help with any questions, help with navigation or how to do things, and to listen to your feedback so please don't hesitate to holler at me. I want to help.

I do want to take a moment to introduce myself. My name is Cricket. When I was born, my father told his friends I was the ugliest baby he had ever seen, and that I sounded just like a cricket (I was born with the hiccups.) so yes, I have been Cricket for 58 years now. I live just outside of San Antonio, Texas. I spend most of my time off out in nature and exploring the back roads. During late autumn when it starts to finally cool down, I disappear from the world for a bit for camping trips and hiking.

Please don't be afraid to explore and test out things to see how they work on the site.

Although you can certainly use the "insert image" icon to upload an image to your post, you can also just drag and drop it to the text editor or even copy/paste it into there!








You can easily share videos just by adding the URL directly into the text editor!






Gif links from sites like giphy.com will display automatically just by adding the gif URL directly in the text editor. Try it!




I am also a huge fan of the dark mode for the community. What is your favorite feature?

We will be seeing weekly *updates* (approximately) to the site which are largely based on community feedback so we absolutely want to hear your feedback!

I have worked with VerticalScope for 5 years but I have worked with forum communities for closer to two decades. I won't always know the answers to your questions, but I can find someone who does, as needed. 

- Cricket


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Yungster said:


> I will be here during your transition to the new platform, to help with any questions, help with navigation or how to do things, and to listen to your feedback so please don't hesitate to holler at me. I want to help.
> 
> I do want to take a moment to introduce myself. My name is Cricket. When I was born, my father told his friends I was the ugliest baby he had ever seen, and that I sounded just like a cricket (I was born with the hiccups.) so yes, I have been Cricket for 58 years now. I live just outside of San Antonio, Texas. I spend most of my time off out in nature and exploring the back roads. During late autumn when it starts to finally cool down, I disappear from the world for a bit for camping trips and hiking.
> 
> ...


I'm technically challenged I do hope I learn this. I'm like a trained monkey once I learn I just keep doing the same thing over and over. But since I am on a mobile phone, is there any difference between the full and the mobile version that would help me operate better? Thanks


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

I currently can’t close the pop up window for enabling push notifications nor post on my PC without running into a problem but don’t have any issues on my iPhone. Anyone else having an issue?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Tilted 1 said:


> I'm technically challenged I do hope I learn this. I'm like a trained monkey once I learn I just keep doing the same thing over and over. But since I am on a mobile phone, is there any difference between the full and the mobile version that would help me operate better? Thanks


I will be here to help. 

*How To Find New Posts*

Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.

The first icon is for what’s new on the site.








Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts.








On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics. You can also mark all as read.

- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

The Outlaw said:


> I currently can’t close the pop up window for enabling push notifications nor post on my PC without running into a problem but don’t have any issues on my iPhone. Anyone else having an issue?


Did you click the not now option? Is that when nothing happened to close it?

Can you tell me what operating system you are using on your PC and which browser? Are both fully updated?

- Cricket


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Yungster said:


> I will be here to help.
> 
> *How To Find New Posts*
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Is there a link to the first unread post in a thread? Hate to lose that functionality.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Hey I found it just click "a moment ago" nice 😀


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm trying it, and I like it. Easy to navigate.


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

I have and it’s still not doing anything. I have Windows 10 XP I think and my PC just updated automatically about two weeks ago. And I can’t even post on my PC because the site says it’s run into a problem.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Nucking Futs said:


> Is there a link to the first unread post in a thread? Hate to lose that functionality.


Seems last read post didn’t migrate from the old site. Clicking on the thread title seems to do work but only if I’ve already read the thread on the new site.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Photo albums shouldn’t default allow everyone to view. An option to share only with friends (now followers I think) would be welcome.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

The Outlaw said:


> I have and it’s still not doing anything. I have Windows 10 XP I think and my PC just updated automatically about two weeks ago. And I can’t even post on my PC because the site says it’s run into a problem.


Which browser are you using?

- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Nucking Futs said:


> Is there a link to the first unread post in a thread? Hate to lose that functionality.


It may take a day or two for the new platform to catch up as it relearns what you have already read. Some folks speed this process up by marking all posts read for a fresh start.

*Navigating Thread Listing*









Clicking the thread title will take you to where you left off, the 1st unread post.
Clicking the timestamp below the title will take you to the 1st post of the thread.
Clicking the timestamp above the last poster user takes you to the last (newest) post.
- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

*How To Mark Forums Read*

If you want to mark a specific forum as read, navigate to that forum. At the top you will see a button to “Mark All Read.








If you want to mark all threads in the community as read, click on NEW near the upper right-hand corners of the site.








Click on Mark All Read.








You will then see a popup confirming that this is what you want to do. Click “Mark All Read”.








- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

CharlieParker said:


> Photo albums shouldn’t default allow everyone to view. An option to share only with friends (now followers I think) would be welcome.


When you click on a specific album, you will also see some privacy options so you can decide who can view your images and who can’t.








- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

*How To Find Conversations (Private Messages)*

From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on your avatar to open the drop-down menu and select “conversations”.








- Cricket


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Hi there Cricket.

I'm a Moderator and can no longer see the moderator forum. Is this a new change?

L.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

Guys, where are the thread that you have subscribed to? I am not seeing any emails from tam.

Got to say guys, the look is a bad Idea. Just because it is new and slick does not mean it is better. People are reading, they are not looking for eye candy. 

I just don't understand the concept...


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Dear Community Members,

We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform! We’ve worked hard over the last several months with a leading design and product firm to deliver a cleaner, faster and more engaging experience for you. Our goal is to provide modern design and technology to make the site run faster, smoother and more reliably. All of the valuable content within the community is still here, even though the layout may look different.

*A Consistent Experience Across All Devices*
The site is optimized for all screen sizes, including mobile. All features are available and ready to use on all devices.

*Speed and Reliability Are Key*
No one should have to wait for information. This site has been built to be much faster and more reliable, period.

*New Homepage Experience*
Your home page now features the most active forums, trending discussions, featured showcases, and top contributing members. This will help keep you up to date on what’s happening in your community and eventually become a very personalized experience for our members with all the great content you love surfaced effortlessly for you.

*Search*
We have introduced new search algorithms, powered by an industry-leading AI platform, that will help you find information faster. We plan to roll out new features to continue improving search, and to power many additional areas of the forum.








Due to the volume of content, our search platform may take some time to complete indexing. During this process, you may see a limited number of posts until indexing has been completed. We appreciate your patience.

*Easy to Use and Navigate*
We have made the design clean and simple to use. Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.

The first icon is for what’s new on the site.








Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts. On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics.








Clicking the list icon next to “NEW” will bring you to the full forum listing.








You can also navigate by clicking the 3 vertical dots.








Clicking on your avatar will give you a drop-down menu for all things related to your account.








*Dark Mode*
We have introduced Dark Mode. One of our favorite features allows you to access the site with a power-saving, and easier on the eyes dark mode. You can access it in the drop-down menu under the 3 vertical dots.

*Save Bookmarks*
Now you can save your favorite discussion threads and posts! Bookmarks are a handy way to remember and easily find great content or stuff you want to read later.








We also wanted to make it easier for new users to understand the lingo of forums. We have cleaned up various language to more commonly recognized phrases including:

*Following* - Thread subscriptions, and Watched are now known as Following
*Conversations* – Private Messages or PMs are now conversations and can be accessed from the user avatar drop-down in the main navigation
*Showcase* – Showcase is designed for users to "showcase" items/projects through the use of uploaded images, text descriptions and custom content categories. It’s a way to visually and textually provide detailed information on the content you wish to share. The showcase would be similar to a catalog, whereas the gallery would be like a photo album. It can be accessed from the drop-down menu with the 3 dots.
These are just a few of the great new functions and features to try on the site. Take a tour and look around! If you have any questions, please check out the HELP section for some quick FAQs about the new platform - Help Section

Please let us know what you think about the new experience. Your feedback is important to us.

Thank you all for your support during this amazing journey!


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

I will be here during your transition to the new platform, to help with any questions, help with navigation or how to do things, and to listen to your feedback so please don't hesitate to holler at me. I want to help.

I do want to take a moment to introduce myself. My name is Cricket. When I was born, my father told his friends I was the ugliest baby he had ever seen, and that I sounded just like a cricket (I was born with the hiccups.) so yes, I have been Cricket for 58 years now. I live just outside of San Antonio, Texas. I spend most of my time off out in nature and exploring the back roads. During late autumn when it starts to finally cool down, I disappear from the world for a bit for camping trips and hiking.

Please don't be afraid to explore and test out things to see how they work on the site.

Although you can certainly use the "insert image" icon to upload an image to your post, you can also just drag and drop it to the text editor or even copy/paste it into there!








You can easily share videos just by adding the URL directly into the text editor!






Gif links from sites like giphy.com will display automatically just by adding the gif URL directly in the text editor. Try it!




I am also a huge fan of the dark mode for the community. What is your favorite feature?

We will be seeing weekly *updates* (approximately) to the site which are largely based on community feedback so we absolutely want to hear your feedback!

I have worked with VerticalScope for 5 years but I have worked with forum communities for closer to two decades. I won't always know the answers to your questions, but I can find someone who does, as needed. 

- Cricket


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Yungster said:


> I will be here during your transition to the new platform, to help with any questions, help with navigation or how to do things, and to listen to your feedback so please don't hesitate to holler at me. I want to help.
> 
> I do want to take a moment to introduce myself. My name is Cricket. When I was born, my father told his friends I was the ugliest baby he had ever seen, and that I sounded just like a cricket (I was born with the hiccups.) so yes, I have been Cricket for 58 years now. I live just outside of San Antonio, Texas. I spend most of my time off out in nature and exploring the back roads. During late autumn when it starts to finally cool down, I disappear from the world for a bit for camping trips and hiking.
> 
> ...


I'm technically challenged I do hope I learn this. I'm like a trained monkey once I learn I just keep doing the same thing over and over. But since I am on a mobile phone, is there any difference between the full and the mobile version that would help me operate better? Thanks


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

I currently can’t close the pop up window for enabling push notifications nor post on my PC without running into a problem but don’t have any issues on my iPhone. Anyone else having an issue?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Tilted 1 said:


> I'm technically challenged I do hope I learn this. I'm like a trained monkey once I learn I just keep doing the same thing over and over. But since I am on a mobile phone, is there any difference between the full and the mobile version that would help me operate better? Thanks


I will be here to help. 

*How To Find New Posts*

Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.

The first icon is for what’s new on the site.








Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts.








On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics. You can also mark all as read.

- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

The Outlaw said:


> I currently can’t close the pop up window for enabling push notifications nor post on my PC without running into a problem but don’t have any issues on my iPhone. Anyone else having an issue?


Did you click the not now option? Is that when nothing happened to close it?

Can you tell me what operating system you are using on your PC and which browser? Are both fully updated?

- Cricket


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Yungster said:


> I will be here to help.
> 
> *How To Find New Posts*
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Is there a link to the first unread post in a thread? Hate to lose that functionality.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Hey I found it just click "a moment ago" nice 😀


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm trying it, and I like it. Easy to navigate.


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

I have and it’s still not doing anything. I have Windows 10 XP I think and my PC just updated automatically about two weeks ago. And I can’t even post on my PC because the site says it’s run into a problem.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Nucking Futs said:


> Is there a link to the first unread post in a thread? Hate to lose that functionality.


Seems last read post didn’t migrate from the old site. Clicking on the thread title seems to do work but only if I’ve already read the thread on the new site.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Photo albums shouldn’t default allow everyone to view. An option to share only with friends (now followers I think) would be welcome.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

The Outlaw said:


> I have and it’s still not doing anything. I have Windows 10 XP I think and my PC just updated automatically about two weeks ago. And I can’t even post on my PC because the site says it’s run into a problem.


Which browser are you using?

- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Nucking Futs said:


> Is there a link to the first unread post in a thread? Hate to lose that functionality.


It may take a day or two for the new platform to catch up as it relearns what you have already read. Some folks speed this process up by marking all posts read for a fresh start.

*Navigating Thread Listing*









Clicking the thread title will take you to where you left off, the 1st unread post.
Clicking the timestamp below the title will take you to the 1st post of the thread.
Clicking the timestamp above the last poster user takes you to the last (newest) post.
- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

*How To Mark Forums Read*

If you want to mark a specific forum as read, navigate to that forum. At the top you will see a button to “Mark All Read.








If you want to mark all threads in the community as read, click on NEW near the upper right-hand corners of the site.








Click on Mark All Read.








You will then see a popup confirming that this is what you want to do. Click “Mark All Read”.








- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

CharlieParker said:


> Photo albums shouldn’t default allow everyone to view. An option to share only with friends (now followers I think) would be welcome.


When you click on a specific album, you will also see some privacy options so you can decide who can view your images and who can’t.








- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

*How To Find Conversations (Private Messages)*

From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on your avatar to open the drop-down menu and select “conversations”.








- Cricket


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Hi there Cricket.

I'm a Moderator and can no longer see the moderator forum. Is this a new change?

L.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

Guys, where are the thread that you have subscribed to? I am not seeing any emails from tam.

Got to say guys, the look is a bad Idea. Just because it is new and slick does not mean it is better. People are reading, they are not looking for eye candy. 

I just don't understand the concept...


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Dear Community Members,

We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform! We’ve worked hard over the last several months with a leading design and product firm to deliver a cleaner, faster and more engaging experience for you. Our goal is to provide modern design and technology to make the site run faster, smoother and more reliably. All of the valuable content within the community is still here, even though the layout may look different.

*A Consistent Experience Across All Devices*
The site is optimized for all screen sizes, including mobile. All features are available and ready to use on all devices.

*Speed and Reliability Are Key*
No one should have to wait for information. This site has been built to be much faster and more reliable, period.

*New Homepage Experience*
Your home page now features the most active forums, trending discussions, featured showcases, and top contributing members. This will help keep you up to date on what’s happening in your community and eventually become a very personalized experience for our members with all the great content you love surfaced effortlessly for you.

*Search*
We have introduced new search algorithms, powered by an industry-leading AI platform, that will help you find information faster. We plan to roll out new features to continue improving search, and to power many additional areas of the forum.








Due to the volume of content, our search platform may take some time to complete indexing. During this process, you may see a limited number of posts until indexing has been completed. We appreciate your patience.

*Easy to Use and Navigate*
We have made the design clean and simple to use. Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.

The first icon is for what’s new on the site.








Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts. On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics.








Clicking the list icon next to “NEW” will bring you to the full forum listing.








You can also navigate by clicking the 3 vertical dots.








Clicking on your avatar will give you a drop-down menu for all things related to your account.








*Dark Mode*
We have introduced Dark Mode. One of our favorite features allows you to access the site with a power-saving, and easier on the eyes dark mode. You can access it in the drop-down menu under the 3 vertical dots.

*Save Bookmarks*
Now you can save your favorite discussion threads and posts! Bookmarks are a handy way to remember and easily find great content or stuff you want to read later.








We also wanted to make it easier for new users to understand the lingo of forums. We have cleaned up various language to more commonly recognized phrases including:

*Following* - Thread subscriptions, and Watched are now known as Following
*Conversations* – Private Messages or PMs are now conversations and can be accessed from the user avatar drop-down in the main navigation
*Showcase* – Showcase is designed for users to "showcase" items/projects through the use of uploaded images, text descriptions and custom content categories. It’s a way to visually and textually provide detailed information on the content you wish to share. The showcase would be similar to a catalog, whereas the gallery would be like a photo album. It can be accessed from the drop-down menu with the 3 dots.
These are just a few of the great new functions and features to try on the site. Take a tour and look around! If you have any questions, please check out the HELP section for some quick FAQs about the new platform - Help Section

Please let us know what you think about the new experience. Your feedback is important to us.

Thank you all for your support during this amazing journey!


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

I will be here during your transition to the new platform, to help with any questions, help with navigation or how to do things, and to listen to your feedback so please don't hesitate to holler at me. I want to help.

I do want to take a moment to introduce myself. My name is Cricket. When I was born, my father told his friends I was the ugliest baby he had ever seen, and that I sounded just like a cricket (I was born with the hiccups.) so yes, I have been Cricket for 58 years now. I live just outside of San Antonio, Texas. I spend most of my time off out in nature and exploring the back roads. During late autumn when it starts to finally cool down, I disappear from the world for a bit for camping trips and hiking.

Please don't be afraid to explore and test out things to see how they work on the site.

Although you can certainly use the "insert image" icon to upload an image to your post, you can also just drag and drop it to the text editor or even copy/paste it into there!








You can easily share videos just by adding the URL directly into the text editor!






Gif links from sites like giphy.com will display automatically just by adding the gif URL directly in the text editor. Try it!




I am also a huge fan of the dark mode for the community. What is your favorite feature?

We will be seeing weekly *updates* (approximately) to the site which are largely based on community feedback so we absolutely want to hear your feedback!

I have worked with VerticalScope for 5 years but I have worked with forum communities for closer to two decades. I won't always know the answers to your questions, but I can find someone who does, as needed. 

- Cricket


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Yungster said:


> I will be here during your transition to the new platform, to help with any questions, help with navigation or how to do things, and to listen to your feedback so please don't hesitate to holler at me. I want to help.
> 
> I do want to take a moment to introduce myself. My name is Cricket. When I was born, my father told his friends I was the ugliest baby he had ever seen, and that I sounded just like a cricket (I was born with the hiccups.) so yes, I have been Cricket for 58 years now. I live just outside of San Antonio, Texas. I spend most of my time off out in nature and exploring the back roads. During late autumn when it starts to finally cool down, I disappear from the world for a bit for camping trips and hiking.
> 
> ...


I'm technically challenged I do hope I learn this. I'm like a trained monkey once I learn I just keep doing the same thing over and over. But since I am on a mobile phone, is there any difference between the full and the mobile version that would help me operate better? Thanks


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

I currently can’t close the pop up window for enabling push notifications nor post on my PC without running into a problem but don’t have any issues on my iPhone. Anyone else having an issue?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Tilted 1 said:


> I'm technically challenged I do hope I learn this. I'm like a trained monkey once I learn I just keep doing the same thing over and over. But since I am on a mobile phone, is there any difference between the full and the mobile version that would help me operate better? Thanks


I will be here to help. 

*How To Find New Posts*

Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.

The first icon is for what’s new on the site.








Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts.








On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics. You can also mark all as read.

- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

The Outlaw said:


> I currently can’t close the pop up window for enabling push notifications nor post on my PC without running into a problem but don’t have any issues on my iPhone. Anyone else having an issue?


Did you click the not now option? Is that when nothing happened to close it?

Can you tell me what operating system you are using on your PC and which browser? Are both fully updated?

- Cricket


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Yungster said:


> I will be here to help.
> 
> *How To Find New Posts*
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Is there a link to the first unread post in a thread? Hate to lose that functionality.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Hey I found it just click "a moment ago" nice 😀


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm trying it, and I like it. Easy to navigate.


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

I have and it’s still not doing anything. I have Windows 10 XP I think and my PC just updated automatically about two weeks ago. And I can’t even post on my PC because the site says it’s run into a problem.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Nucking Futs said:


> Is there a link to the first unread post in a thread? Hate to lose that functionality.


Seems last read post didn’t migrate from the old site. Clicking on the thread title seems to do work but only if I’ve already read the thread on the new site.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Photo albums shouldn’t default allow everyone to view. An option to share only with friends (now followers I think) would be welcome.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

The Outlaw said:


> I have and it’s still not doing anything. I have Windows 10 XP I think and my PC just updated automatically about two weeks ago. And I can’t even post on my PC because the site says it’s run into a problem.


Which browser are you using?

- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Nucking Futs said:


> Is there a link to the first unread post in a thread? Hate to lose that functionality.


It may take a day or two for the new platform to catch up as it relearns what you have already read. Some folks speed this process up by marking all posts read for a fresh start.

*Navigating Thread Listing*









Clicking the thread title will take you to where you left off, the 1st unread post.
Clicking the timestamp below the title will take you to the 1st post of the thread.
Clicking the timestamp above the last poster user takes you to the last (newest) post.
- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

*How To Mark Forums Read*

If you want to mark a specific forum as read, navigate to that forum. At the top you will see a button to “Mark All Read.








If you want to mark all threads in the community as read, click on NEW near the upper right-hand corners of the site.








Click on Mark All Read.








You will then see a popup confirming that this is what you want to do. Click “Mark All Read”.








- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

CharlieParker said:


> Photo albums shouldn’t default allow everyone to view. An option to share only with friends (now followers I think) would be welcome.


When you click on a specific album, you will also see some privacy options so you can decide who can view your images and who can’t.








- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

*How To Find Conversations (Private Messages)*

From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on your avatar to open the drop-down menu and select “conversations”.








- Cricket


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Hi there Cricket.

I'm a Moderator and can no longer see the moderator forum. Is this a new change?

L.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

Guys, where are the thread that you have subscribed to? I am not seeing any emails from tam.

Got to say guys, the look is a bad Idea. Just because it is new and slick does not mean it is better. People are reading, they are not looking for eye candy. 

I just don't understand the concept...


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Dear Community Members,

We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform! We’ve worked hard over the last several months with a leading design and product firm to deliver a cleaner, faster and more engaging experience for you. Our goal is to provide modern design and technology to make the site run faster, smoother and more reliably. All of the valuable content within the community is still here, even though the layout may look different.

*A Consistent Experience Across All Devices*
The site is optimized for all screen sizes, including mobile. All features are available and ready to use on all devices.

*Speed and Reliability Are Key*
No one should have to wait for information. This site has been built to be much faster and more reliable, period.

*New Homepage Experience*
Your home page now features the most active forums, trending discussions, featured showcases, and top contributing members. This will help keep you up to date on what’s happening in your community and eventually become a very personalized experience for our members with all the great content you love surfaced effortlessly for you.

*Search*
We have introduced new search algorithms, powered by an industry-leading AI platform, that will help you find information faster. We plan to roll out new features to continue improving search, and to power many additional areas of the forum.








Due to the volume of content, our search platform may take some time to complete indexing. During this process, you may see a limited number of posts until indexing has been completed. We appreciate your patience.

*Easy to Use and Navigate*
We have made the design clean and simple to use. Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.

The first icon is for what’s new on the site.








Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts. On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics.








Clicking the list icon next to “NEW” will bring you to the full forum listing.








You can also navigate by clicking the 3 vertical dots.








Clicking on your avatar will give you a drop-down menu for all things related to your account.








*Dark Mode*
We have introduced Dark Mode. One of our favorite features allows you to access the site with a power-saving, and easier on the eyes dark mode. You can access it in the drop-down menu under the 3 vertical dots.

*Save Bookmarks*
Now you can save your favorite discussion threads and posts! Bookmarks are a handy way to remember and easily find great content or stuff you want to read later.








We also wanted to make it easier for new users to understand the lingo of forums. We have cleaned up various language to more commonly recognized phrases including:

*Following* - Thread subscriptions, and Watched are now known as Following
*Conversations* – Private Messages or PMs are now conversations and can be accessed from the user avatar drop-down in the main navigation
*Showcase* – Showcase is designed for users to "showcase" items/projects through the use of uploaded images, text descriptions and custom content categories. It’s a way to visually and textually provide detailed information on the content you wish to share. The showcase would be similar to a catalog, whereas the gallery would be like a photo album. It can be accessed from the drop-down menu with the 3 dots.
These are just a few of the great new functions and features to try on the site. Take a tour and look around! If you have any questions, please check out the HELP section for some quick FAQs about the new platform - Help Section

Please let us know what you think about the new experience. Your feedback is important to us.

Thank you all for your support during this amazing journey!


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

I will be here during your transition to the new platform, to help with any questions, help with navigation or how to do things, and to listen to your feedback so please don't hesitate to holler at me. I want to help.

I do want to take a moment to introduce myself. My name is Cricket. When I was born, my father told his friends I was the ugliest baby he had ever seen, and that I sounded just like a cricket (I was born with the hiccups.) so yes, I have been Cricket for 58 years now. I live just outside of San Antonio, Texas. I spend most of my time off out in nature and exploring the back roads. During late autumn when it starts to finally cool down, I disappear from the world for a bit for camping trips and hiking.

Please don't be afraid to explore and test out things to see how they work on the site.

Although you can certainly use the "insert image" icon to upload an image to your post, you can also just drag and drop it to the text editor or even copy/paste it into there!








You can easily share videos just by adding the URL directly into the text editor!






Gif links from sites like giphy.com will display automatically just by adding the gif URL directly in the text editor. Try it!




I am also a huge fan of the dark mode for the community. What is your favorite feature?

We will be seeing weekly *updates* (approximately) to the site which are largely based on community feedback so we absolutely want to hear your feedback!

I have worked with VerticalScope for 5 years but I have worked with forum communities for closer to two decades. I won't always know the answers to your questions, but I can find someone who does, as needed. 

- Cricket


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Yungster said:


> I will be here during your transition to the new platform, to help with any questions, help with navigation or how to do things, and to listen to your feedback so please don't hesitate to holler at me. I want to help.
> 
> I do want to take a moment to introduce myself. My name is Cricket. When I was born, my father told his friends I was the ugliest baby he had ever seen, and that I sounded just like a cricket (I was born with the hiccups.) so yes, I have been Cricket for 58 years now. I live just outside of San Antonio, Texas. I spend most of my time off out in nature and exploring the back roads. During late autumn when it starts to finally cool down, I disappear from the world for a bit for camping trips and hiking.
> 
> ...


I'm technically challenged I do hope I learn this. I'm like a trained monkey once I learn I just keep doing the same thing over and over. But since I am on a mobile phone, is there any difference between the full and the mobile version that would help me operate better? Thanks


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

I currently can’t close the pop up window for enabling push notifications nor post on my PC without running into a problem but don’t have any issues on my iPhone. Anyone else having an issue?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Tilted 1 said:


> I'm technically challenged I do hope I learn this. I'm like a trained monkey once I learn I just keep doing the same thing over and over. But since I am on a mobile phone, is there any difference between the full and the mobile version that would help me operate better? Thanks


I will be here to help. 

*How To Find New Posts*

Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.

The first icon is for what’s new on the site.








Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts.








On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics. You can also mark all as read.

- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

The Outlaw said:


> I currently can’t close the pop up window for enabling push notifications nor post on my PC without running into a problem but don’t have any issues on my iPhone. Anyone else having an issue?


Did you click the not now option? Is that when nothing happened to close it?

Can you tell me what operating system you are using on your PC and which browser? Are both fully updated?

- Cricket


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Yungster said:


> I will be here to help.
> 
> *How To Find New Posts*
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Is there a link to the first unread post in a thread? Hate to lose that functionality.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Hey I found it just click "a moment ago" nice 😀


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm trying it, and I like it. Easy to navigate.


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

I have and it’s still not doing anything. I have Windows 10 XP I think and my PC just updated automatically about two weeks ago. And I can’t even post on my PC because the site says it’s run into a problem.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Nucking Futs said:


> Is there a link to the first unread post in a thread? Hate to lose that functionality.


Seems last read post didn’t migrate from the old site. Clicking on the thread title seems to do work but only if I’ve already read the thread on the new site.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Photo albums shouldn’t default allow everyone to view. An option to share only with friends (now followers I think) would be welcome.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

The Outlaw said:


> I have and it’s still not doing anything. I have Windows 10 XP I think and my PC just updated automatically about two weeks ago. And I can’t even post on my PC because the site says it’s run into a problem.


Which browser are you using?

- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Nucking Futs said:


> Is there a link to the first unread post in a thread? Hate to lose that functionality.


It may take a day or two for the new platform to catch up as it relearns what you have already read. Some folks speed this process up by marking all posts read for a fresh start.

*Navigating Thread Listing*









Clicking the thread title will take you to where you left off, the 1st unread post.
Clicking the timestamp below the title will take you to the 1st post of the thread.
Clicking the timestamp above the last poster user takes you to the last (newest) post.
- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

*How To Mark Forums Read*

If you want to mark a specific forum as read, navigate to that forum. At the top you will see a button to “Mark All Read.








If you want to mark all threads in the community as read, click on NEW near the upper right-hand corners of the site.








Click on Mark All Read.








You will then see a popup confirming that this is what you want to do. Click “Mark All Read”.








- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

CharlieParker said:


> Photo albums shouldn’t default allow everyone to view. An option to share only with friends (now followers I think) would be welcome.


When you click on a specific album, you will also see some privacy options so you can decide who can view your images and who can’t.








- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

*How To Find Conversations (Private Messages)*

From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on your avatar to open the drop-down menu and select “conversations”.








- Cricket


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Hi there Cricket.

I'm a Moderator and can no longer see the moderator forum. Is this a new change?

L.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

Guys, where are the thread that you have subscribed to? I am not seeing any emails from tam.

Got to say guys, the look is a bad Idea. Just because it is new and slick does not mean it is better. People are reading, they are not looking for eye candy. 

I just don't understand the concept...


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Dear Community Members,

We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform! We’ve worked hard over the last several months with a leading design and product firm to deliver a cleaner, faster and more engaging experience for you. Our goal is to provide modern design and technology to make the site run faster, smoother and more reliably. All of the valuable content within the community is still here, even though the layout may look different.

*A Consistent Experience Across All Devices*
The site is optimized for all screen sizes, including mobile. All features are available and ready to use on all devices.

*Speed and Reliability Are Key*
No one should have to wait for information. This site has been built to be much faster and more reliable, period.

*New Homepage Experience*
Your home page now features the most active forums, trending discussions, featured showcases, and top contributing members. This will help keep you up to date on what’s happening in your community and eventually become a very personalized experience for our members with all the great content you love surfaced effortlessly for you.

*Search*
We have introduced new search algorithms, powered by an industry-leading AI platform, that will help you find information faster. We plan to roll out new features to continue improving search, and to power many additional areas of the forum.








Due to the volume of content, our search platform may take some time to complete indexing. During this process, you may see a limited number of posts until indexing has been completed. We appreciate your patience.

*Easy to Use and Navigate*
We have made the design clean and simple to use. Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.

The first icon is for what’s new on the site.








Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts. On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics.








Clicking the list icon next to “NEW” will bring you to the full forum listing.








You can also navigate by clicking the 3 vertical dots.








Clicking on your avatar will give you a drop-down menu for all things related to your account.








*Dark Mode*
We have introduced Dark Mode. One of our favorite features allows you to access the site with a power-saving, and easier on the eyes dark mode. You can access it in the drop-down menu under the 3 vertical dots.

*Save Bookmarks*
Now you can save your favorite discussion threads and posts! Bookmarks are a handy way to remember and easily find great content or stuff you want to read later.








We also wanted to make it easier for new users to understand the lingo of forums. We have cleaned up various language to more commonly recognized phrases including:

*Following* - Thread subscriptions, and Watched are now known as Following
*Conversations* – Private Messages or PMs are now conversations and can be accessed from the user avatar drop-down in the main navigation
*Showcase* – Showcase is designed for users to "showcase" items/projects through the use of uploaded images, text descriptions and custom content categories. It’s a way to visually and textually provide detailed information on the content you wish to share. The showcase would be similar to a catalog, whereas the gallery would be like a photo album. It can be accessed from the drop-down menu with the 3 dots.
These are just a few of the great new functions and features to try on the site. Take a tour and look around! If you have any questions, please check out the HELP section for some quick FAQs about the new platform - Help Section

Please let us know what you think about the new experience. Your feedback is important to us.

Thank you all for your support during this amazing journey!


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

I will be here during your transition to the new platform, to help with any questions, help with navigation or how to do things, and to listen to your feedback so please don't hesitate to holler at me. I want to help.

I do want to take a moment to introduce myself. My name is Cricket. When I was born, my father told his friends I was the ugliest baby he had ever seen, and that I sounded just like a cricket (I was born with the hiccups.) so yes, I have been Cricket for 58 years now. I live just outside of San Antonio, Texas. I spend most of my time off out in nature and exploring the back roads. During late autumn when it starts to finally cool down, I disappear from the world for a bit for camping trips and hiking.

Please don't be afraid to explore and test out things to see how they work on the site.

Although you can certainly use the "insert image" icon to upload an image to your post, you can also just drag and drop it to the text editor or even copy/paste it into there!








You can easily share videos just by adding the URL directly into the text editor!






Gif links from sites like giphy.com will display automatically just by adding the gif URL directly in the text editor. Try it!




I am also a huge fan of the dark mode for the community. What is your favorite feature?

We will be seeing weekly *updates* (approximately) to the site which are largely based on community feedback so we absolutely want to hear your feedback!

I have worked with VerticalScope for 5 years but I have worked with forum communities for closer to two decades. I won't always know the answers to your questions, but I can find someone who does, as needed. 

- Cricket


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Yungster said:


> I will be here during your transition to the new platform, to help with any questions, help with navigation or how to do things, and to listen to your feedback so please don't hesitate to holler at me. I want to help.
> 
> I do want to take a moment to introduce myself. My name is Cricket. When I was born, my father told his friends I was the ugliest baby he had ever seen, and that I sounded just like a cricket (I was born with the hiccups.) so yes, I have been Cricket for 58 years now. I live just outside of San Antonio, Texas. I spend most of my time off out in nature and exploring the back roads. During late autumn when it starts to finally cool down, I disappear from the world for a bit for camping trips and hiking.
> 
> ...


I'm technically challenged I do hope I learn this. I'm like a trained monkey once I learn I just keep doing the same thing over and over. But since I am on a mobile phone, is there any difference between the full and the mobile version that would help me operate better? Thanks


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

I currently can’t close the pop up window for enabling push notifications nor post on my PC without running into a problem but don’t have any issues on my iPhone. Anyone else having an issue?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Tilted 1 said:


> I'm technically challenged I do hope I learn this. I'm like a trained monkey once I learn I just keep doing the same thing over and over. But since I am on a mobile phone, is there any difference between the full and the mobile version that would help me operate better? Thanks


I will be here to help. 

*How To Find New Posts*

Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.

The first icon is for what’s new on the site.








Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts.








On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics. You can also mark all as read.

- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

The Outlaw said:


> I currently can’t close the pop up window for enabling push notifications nor post on my PC without running into a problem but don’t have any issues on my iPhone. Anyone else having an issue?


Did you click the not now option? Is that when nothing happened to close it?

Can you tell me what operating system you are using on your PC and which browser? Are both fully updated?

- Cricket


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Yungster said:


> I will be here to help.
> 
> *How To Find New Posts*
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Is there a link to the first unread post in a thread? Hate to lose that functionality.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Hey I found it just click "a moment ago" nice 😀


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm trying it, and I like it. Easy to navigate.


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

I have and it’s still not doing anything. I have Windows 10 XP I think and my PC just updated automatically about two weeks ago. And I can’t even post on my PC because the site says it’s run into a problem.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Nucking Futs said:


> Is there a link to the first unread post in a thread? Hate to lose that functionality.


Seems last read post didn’t migrate from the old site. Clicking on the thread title seems to do work but only if I’ve already read the thread on the new site.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Photo albums shouldn’t default allow everyone to view. An option to share only with friends (now followers I think) would be welcome.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

The Outlaw said:


> I have and it’s still not doing anything. I have Windows 10 XP I think and my PC just updated automatically about two weeks ago. And I can’t even post on my PC because the site says it’s run into a problem.


Which browser are you using?

- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Nucking Futs said:


> Is there a link to the first unread post in a thread? Hate to lose that functionality.


It may take a day or two for the new platform to catch up as it relearns what you have already read. Some folks speed this process up by marking all posts read for a fresh start.

*Navigating Thread Listing*









Clicking the thread title will take you to where you left off, the 1st unread post.
Clicking the timestamp below the title will take you to the 1st post of the thread.
Clicking the timestamp above the last poster user takes you to the last (newest) post.
- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

*How To Mark Forums Read*

If you want to mark a specific forum as read, navigate to that forum. At the top you will see a button to “Mark All Read.








If you want to mark all threads in the community as read, click on NEW near the upper right-hand corners of the site.








Click on Mark All Read.








You will then see a popup confirming that this is what you want to do. Click “Mark All Read”.








- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

CharlieParker said:


> Photo albums shouldn’t default allow everyone to view. An option to share only with friends (now followers I think) would be welcome.


When you click on a specific album, you will also see some privacy options so you can decide who can view your images and who can’t.








- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

*How To Find Conversations (Private Messages)*

From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on your avatar to open the drop-down menu and select “conversations”.








- Cricket


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Hi there Cricket.

I'm a Moderator and can no longer see the moderator forum. Is this a new change?

L.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

Guys, where are the thread that you have subscribed to? I am not seeing any emails from tam.

Got to say guys, the look is a bad Idea. Just because it is new and slick does not mean it is better. People are reading, they are not looking for eye candy. 

I just don't understand the concept...


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Dear Community Members,

We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform! We’ve worked hard over the last several months with a leading design and product firm to deliver a cleaner, faster and more engaging experience for you. Our goal is to provide modern design and technology to make the site run faster, smoother and more reliably. All of the valuable content within the community is still here, even though the layout may look different.

*A Consistent Experience Across All Devices*
The site is optimized for all screen sizes, including mobile. All features are available and ready to use on all devices.

*Speed and Reliability Are Key*
No one should have to wait for information. This site has been built to be much faster and more reliable, period.

*New Homepage Experience*
Your home page now features the most active forums, trending discussions, featured showcases, and top contributing members. This will help keep you up to date on what’s happening in your community and eventually become a very personalized experience for our members with all the great content you love surfaced effortlessly for you.

*Search*
We have introduced new search algorithms, powered by an industry-leading AI platform, that will help you find information faster. We plan to roll out new features to continue improving search, and to power many additional areas of the forum.








Due to the volume of content, our search platform may take some time to complete indexing. During this process, you may see a limited number of posts until indexing has been completed. We appreciate your patience.

*Easy to Use and Navigate*
We have made the design clean and simple to use. Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.

The first icon is for what’s new on the site.








Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts. On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics.








Clicking the list icon next to “NEW” will bring you to the full forum listing.








You can also navigate by clicking the 3 vertical dots.








Clicking on your avatar will give you a drop-down menu for all things related to your account.








*Dark Mode*
We have introduced Dark Mode. One of our favorite features allows you to access the site with a power-saving, and easier on the eyes dark mode. You can access it in the drop-down menu under the 3 vertical dots.

*Save Bookmarks*
Now you can save your favorite discussion threads and posts! Bookmarks are a handy way to remember and easily find great content or stuff you want to read later.








We also wanted to make it easier for new users to understand the lingo of forums. We have cleaned up various language to more commonly recognized phrases including:

*Following* - Thread subscriptions, and Watched are now known as Following
*Conversations* – Private Messages or PMs are now conversations and can be accessed from the user avatar drop-down in the main navigation
*Showcase* – Showcase is designed for users to "showcase" items/projects through the use of uploaded images, text descriptions and custom content categories. It’s a way to visually and textually provide detailed information on the content you wish to share. The showcase would be similar to a catalog, whereas the gallery would be like a photo album. It can be accessed from the drop-down menu with the 3 dots.
These are just a few of the great new functions and features to try on the site. Take a tour and look around! If you have any questions, please check out the HELP section for some quick FAQs about the new platform - Help Section

Please let us know what you think about the new experience. Your feedback is important to us.

Thank you all for your support during this amazing journey!


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

I will be here during your transition to the new platform, to help with any questions, help with navigation or how to do things, and to listen to your feedback so please don't hesitate to holler at me. I want to help.

I do want to take a moment to introduce myself. My name is Cricket. When I was born, my father told his friends I was the ugliest baby he had ever seen, and that I sounded just like a cricket (I was born with the hiccups.) so yes, I have been Cricket for 58 years now. I live just outside of San Antonio, Texas. I spend most of my time off out in nature and exploring the back roads. During late autumn when it starts to finally cool down, I disappear from the world for a bit for camping trips and hiking.

Please don't be afraid to explore and test out things to see how they work on the site.

Although you can certainly use the "insert image" icon to upload an image to your post, you can also just drag and drop it to the text editor or even copy/paste it into there!








You can easily share videos just by adding the URL directly into the text editor!






Gif links from sites like giphy.com will display automatically just by adding the gif URL directly in the text editor. Try it!




I am also a huge fan of the dark mode for the community. What is your favorite feature?

We will be seeing weekly *updates* (approximately) to the site which are largely based on community feedback so we absolutely want to hear your feedback!

I have worked with VerticalScope for 5 years but I have worked with forum communities for closer to two decades. I won't always know the answers to your questions, but I can find someone who does, as needed. 

- Cricket


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Yungster said:


> I will be here during your transition to the new platform, to help with any questions, help with navigation or how to do things, and to listen to your feedback so please don't hesitate to holler at me. I want to help.
> 
> I do want to take a moment to introduce myself. My name is Cricket. When I was born, my father told his friends I was the ugliest baby he had ever seen, and that I sounded just like a cricket (I was born with the hiccups.) so yes, I have been Cricket for 58 years now. I live just outside of San Antonio, Texas. I spend most of my time off out in nature and exploring the back roads. During late autumn when it starts to finally cool down, I disappear from the world for a bit for camping trips and hiking.
> 
> ...


I'm technically challenged I do hope I learn this. I'm like a trained monkey once I learn I just keep doing the same thing over and over. But since I am on a mobile phone, is there any difference between the full and the mobile version that would help me operate better? Thanks


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

I currently can’t close the pop up window for enabling push notifications nor post on my PC without running into a problem but don’t have any issues on my iPhone. Anyone else having an issue?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Tilted 1 said:


> I'm technically challenged I do hope I learn this. I'm like a trained monkey once I learn I just keep doing the same thing over and over. But since I am on a mobile phone, is there any difference between the full and the mobile version that would help me operate better? Thanks


I will be here to help. 

*How To Find New Posts*

Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.

The first icon is for what’s new on the site.








Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts.








On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics. You can also mark all as read.

- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

The Outlaw said:


> I currently can’t close the pop up window for enabling push notifications nor post on my PC without running into a problem but don’t have any issues on my iPhone. Anyone else having an issue?


Did you click the not now option? Is that when nothing happened to close it?

Can you tell me what operating system you are using on your PC and which browser? Are both fully updated?

- Cricket


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Yungster said:


> I will be here to help.
> 
> *How To Find New Posts*
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Is there a link to the first unread post in a thread? Hate to lose that functionality.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Hey I found it just click "a moment ago" nice 😀


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm trying it, and I like it. Easy to navigate.


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

I have and it’s still not doing anything. I have Windows 10 XP I think and my PC just updated automatically about two weeks ago. And I can’t even post on my PC because the site says it’s run into a problem.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Nucking Futs said:


> Is there a link to the first unread post in a thread? Hate to lose that functionality.


Seems last read post didn’t migrate from the old site. Clicking on the thread title seems to do work but only if I’ve already read the thread on the new site.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Photo albums shouldn’t default allow everyone to view. An option to share only with friends (now followers I think) would be welcome.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

The Outlaw said:


> I have and it’s still not doing anything. I have Windows 10 XP I think and my PC just updated automatically about two weeks ago. And I can’t even post on my PC because the site says it’s run into a problem.


Which browser are you using?

- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Nucking Futs said:


> Is there a link to the first unread post in a thread? Hate to lose that functionality.


It may take a day or two for the new platform to catch up as it relearns what you have already read. Some folks speed this process up by marking all posts read for a fresh start.

*Navigating Thread Listing*









Clicking the thread title will take you to where you left off, the 1st unread post.
Clicking the timestamp below the title will take you to the 1st post of the thread.
Clicking the timestamp above the last poster user takes you to the last (newest) post.
- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

*How To Mark Forums Read*

If you want to mark a specific forum as read, navigate to that forum. At the top you will see a button to “Mark All Read.








If you want to mark all threads in the community as read, click on NEW near the upper right-hand corners of the site.








Click on Mark All Read.








You will then see a popup confirming that this is what you want to do. Click “Mark All Read”.








- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

CharlieParker said:


> Photo albums shouldn’t default allow everyone to view. An option to share only with friends (now followers I think) would be welcome.


When you click on a specific album, you will also see some privacy options so you can decide who can view your images and who can’t.








- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

*How To Find Conversations (Private Messages)*

From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on your avatar to open the drop-down menu and select “conversations”.








- Cricket


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Hi there Cricket.

I'm a Moderator and can no longer see the moderator forum. Is this a new change?

L.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

Guys, where are the thread that you have subscribed to? I am not seeing any emails from tam.

Got to say guys, the look is a bad Idea. Just because it is new and slick does not mean it is better. People are reading, they are not looking for eye candy. 

I just don't understand the concept...


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Dear Community Members,

We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform! We’ve worked hard over the last several months with a leading design and product firm to deliver a cleaner, faster and more engaging experience for you. Our goal is to provide modern design and technology to make the site run faster, smoother and more reliably. All of the valuable content within the community is still here, even though the layout may look different.

*A Consistent Experience Across All Devices*
The site is optimized for all screen sizes, including mobile. All features are available and ready to use on all devices.

*Speed and Reliability Are Key*
No one should have to wait for information. This site has been built to be much faster and more reliable, period.

*New Homepage Experience*
Your home page now features the most active forums, trending discussions, featured showcases, and top contributing members. This will help keep you up to date on what’s happening in your community and eventually become a very personalized experience for our members with all the great content you love surfaced effortlessly for you.

*Search*
We have introduced new search algorithms, powered by an industry-leading AI platform, that will help you find information faster. We plan to roll out new features to continue improving search, and to power many additional areas of the forum.








Due to the volume of content, our search platform may take some time to complete indexing. During this process, you may see a limited number of posts until indexing has been completed. We appreciate your patience.

*Easy to Use and Navigate*
We have made the design clean and simple to use. Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.

The first icon is for what’s new on the site.








Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts. On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics.








Clicking the list icon next to “NEW” will bring you to the full forum listing.








You can also navigate by clicking the 3 vertical dots.








Clicking on your avatar will give you a drop-down menu for all things related to your account.








*Dark Mode*
We have introduced Dark Mode. One of our favorite features allows you to access the site with a power-saving, and easier on the eyes dark mode. You can access it in the drop-down menu under the 3 vertical dots.

*Save Bookmarks*
Now you can save your favorite discussion threads and posts! Bookmarks are a handy way to remember and easily find great content or stuff you want to read later.








We also wanted to make it easier for new users to understand the lingo of forums. We have cleaned up various language to more commonly recognized phrases including:

*Following* - Thread subscriptions, and Watched are now known as Following
*Conversations* – Private Messages or PMs are now conversations and can be accessed from the user avatar drop-down in the main navigation
*Showcase* – Showcase is designed for users to "showcase" items/projects through the use of uploaded images, text descriptions and custom content categories. It’s a way to visually and textually provide detailed information on the content you wish to share. The showcase would be similar to a catalog, whereas the gallery would be like a photo album. It can be accessed from the drop-down menu with the 3 dots.
These are just a few of the great new functions and features to try on the site. Take a tour and look around! If you have any questions, please check out the HELP section for some quick FAQs about the new platform - Help Section

Please let us know what you think about the new experience. Your feedback is important to us.

Thank you all for your support during this amazing journey!


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

I will be here during your transition to the new platform, to help with any questions, help with navigation or how to do things, and to listen to your feedback so please don't hesitate to holler at me. I want to help.

I do want to take a moment to introduce myself. My name is Cricket. When I was born, my father told his friends I was the ugliest baby he had ever seen, and that I sounded just like a cricket (I was born with the hiccups.) so yes, I have been Cricket for 58 years now. I live just outside of San Antonio, Texas. I spend most of my time off out in nature and exploring the back roads. During late autumn when it starts to finally cool down, I disappear from the world for a bit for camping trips and hiking.

Please don't be afraid to explore and test out things to see how they work on the site.

Although you can certainly use the "insert image" icon to upload an image to your post, you can also just drag and drop it to the text editor or even copy/paste it into there!








You can easily share videos just by adding the URL directly into the text editor!






Gif links from sites like giphy.com will display automatically just by adding the gif URL directly in the text editor. Try it!




I am also a huge fan of the dark mode for the community. What is your favorite feature?

We will be seeing weekly *updates* (approximately) to the site which are largely based on community feedback so we absolutely want to hear your feedback!

I have worked with VerticalScope for 5 years but I have worked with forum communities for closer to two decades. I won't always know the answers to your questions, but I can find someone who does, as needed. 

- Cricket


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Yungster said:


> I will be here during your transition to the new platform, to help with any questions, help with navigation or how to do things, and to listen to your feedback so please don't hesitate to holler at me. I want to help.
> 
> I do want to take a moment to introduce myself. My name is Cricket. When I was born, my father told his friends I was the ugliest baby he had ever seen, and that I sounded just like a cricket (I was born with the hiccups.) so yes, I have been Cricket for 58 years now. I live just outside of San Antonio, Texas. I spend most of my time off out in nature and exploring the back roads. During late autumn when it starts to finally cool down, I disappear from the world for a bit for camping trips and hiking.
> 
> ...


I'm technically challenged I do hope I learn this. I'm like a trained monkey once I learn I just keep doing the same thing over and over. But since I am on a mobile phone, is there any difference between the full and the mobile version that would help me operate better? Thanks


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

I currently can’t close the pop up window for enabling push notifications nor post on my PC without running into a problem but don’t have any issues on my iPhone. Anyone else having an issue?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Tilted 1 said:


> I'm technically challenged I do hope I learn this. I'm like a trained monkey once I learn I just keep doing the same thing over and over. But since I am on a mobile phone, is there any difference between the full and the mobile version that would help me operate better? Thanks


I will be here to help. 

*How To Find New Posts*

Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.

The first icon is for what’s new on the site.








Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts.








On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics. You can also mark all as read.

- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

The Outlaw said:


> I currently can’t close the pop up window for enabling push notifications nor post on my PC without running into a problem but don’t have any issues on my iPhone. Anyone else having an issue?


Did you click the not now option? Is that when nothing happened to close it?

Can you tell me what operating system you are using on your PC and which browser? Are both fully updated?

- Cricket


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Yungster said:


> I will be here to help.
> 
> *How To Find New Posts*
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Is there a link to the first unread post in a thread? Hate to lose that functionality.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Hey I found it just click "a moment ago" nice 😀


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm trying it, and I like it. Easy to navigate.


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

I have and it’s still not doing anything. I have Windows 10 XP I think and my PC just updated automatically about two weeks ago. And I can’t even post on my PC because the site says it’s run into a problem.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Nucking Futs said:


> Is there a link to the first unread post in a thread? Hate to lose that functionality.


Seems last read post didn’t migrate from the old site. Clicking on the thread title seems to do work but only if I’ve already read the thread on the new site.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Photo albums shouldn’t default allow everyone to view. An option to share only with friends (now followers I think) would be welcome.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

The Outlaw said:


> I have and it’s still not doing anything. I have Windows 10 XP I think and my PC just updated automatically about two weeks ago. And I can’t even post on my PC because the site says it’s run into a problem.


Which browser are you using?

- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Nucking Futs said:


> Is there a link to the first unread post in a thread? Hate to lose that functionality.


It may take a day or two for the new platform to catch up as it relearns what you have already read. Some folks speed this process up by marking all posts read for a fresh start.

*Navigating Thread Listing*









Clicking the thread title will take you to where you left off, the 1st unread post.
Clicking the timestamp below the title will take you to the 1st post of the thread.
Clicking the timestamp above the last poster user takes you to the last (newest) post.
- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

*How To Mark Forums Read*

If you want to mark a specific forum as read, navigate to that forum. At the top you will see a button to “Mark All Read.








If you want to mark all threads in the community as read, click on NEW near the upper right-hand corners of the site.








Click on Mark All Read.








You will then see a popup confirming that this is what you want to do. Click “Mark All Read”.








- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

CharlieParker said:


> Photo albums shouldn’t default allow everyone to view. An option to share only with friends (now followers I think) would be welcome.


When you click on a specific album, you will also see some privacy options so you can decide who can view your images and who can’t.








- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

*How To Find Conversations (Private Messages)*

From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on your avatar to open the drop-down menu and select “conversations”.








- Cricket


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Hi there Cricket.

I'm a Moderator and can no longer see the moderator forum. Is this a new change?

L.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

Guys, where are the thread that you have subscribed to? I am not seeing any emails from tam.

Got to say guys, the look is a bad Idea. Just because it is new and slick does not mean it is better. People are reading, they are not looking for eye candy. 

I just don't understand the concept...


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Dear Community Members,

We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform! We’ve worked hard over the last several months with a leading design and product firm to deliver a cleaner, faster and more engaging experience for you. Our goal is to provide modern design and technology to make the site run faster, smoother and more reliably. All of the valuable content within the community is still here, even though the layout may look different.

*A Consistent Experience Across All Devices*
The site is optimized for all screen sizes, including mobile. All features are available and ready to use on all devices.

*Speed and Reliability Are Key*
No one should have to wait for information. This site has been built to be much faster and more reliable, period.

*New Homepage Experience*
Your home page now features the most active forums, trending discussions, featured showcases, and top contributing members. This will help keep you up to date on what’s happening in your community and eventually become a very personalized experience for our members with all the great content you love surfaced effortlessly for you.

*Search*
We have introduced new search algorithms, powered by an industry-leading AI platform, that will help you find information faster. We plan to roll out new features to continue improving search, and to power many additional areas of the forum.








Due to the volume of content, our search platform may take some time to complete indexing. During this process, you may see a limited number of posts until indexing has been completed. We appreciate your patience.

*Easy to Use and Navigate*
We have made the design clean and simple to use. Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.

The first icon is for what’s new on the site.








Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts. On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics.








Clicking the list icon next to “NEW” will bring you to the full forum listing.








You can also navigate by clicking the 3 vertical dots.








Clicking on your avatar will give you a drop-down menu for all things related to your account.








*Dark Mode*
We have introduced Dark Mode. One of our favorite features allows you to access the site with a power-saving, and easier on the eyes dark mode. You can access it in the drop-down menu under the 3 vertical dots.

*Save Bookmarks*
Now you can save your favorite discussion threads and posts! Bookmarks are a handy way to remember and easily find great content or stuff you want to read later.








We also wanted to make it easier for new users to understand the lingo of forums. We have cleaned up various language to more commonly recognized phrases including:

*Following* - Thread subscriptions, and Watched are now known as Following
*Conversations* – Private Messages or PMs are now conversations and can be accessed from the user avatar drop-down in the main navigation
*Showcase* – Showcase is designed for users to "showcase" items/projects through the use of uploaded images, text descriptions and custom content categories. It’s a way to visually and textually provide detailed information on the content you wish to share. The showcase would be similar to a catalog, whereas the gallery would be like a photo album. It can be accessed from the drop-down menu with the 3 dots.
These are just a few of the great new functions and features to try on the site. Take a tour and look around! If you have any questions, please check out the HELP section for some quick FAQs about the new platform - Help Section

Please let us know what you think about the new experience. Your feedback is important to us.

Thank you all for your support during this amazing journey!


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

I will be here during your transition to the new platform, to help with any questions, help with navigation or how to do things, and to listen to your feedback so please don't hesitate to holler at me. I want to help.

I do want to take a moment to introduce myself. My name is Cricket. When I was born, my father told his friends I was the ugliest baby he had ever seen, and that I sounded just like a cricket (I was born with the hiccups.) so yes, I have been Cricket for 58 years now. I live just outside of San Antonio, Texas. I spend most of my time off out in nature and exploring the back roads. During late autumn when it starts to finally cool down, I disappear from the world for a bit for camping trips and hiking.

Please don't be afraid to explore and test out things to see how they work on the site.

Although you can certainly use the "insert image" icon to upload an image to your post, you can also just drag and drop it to the text editor or even copy/paste it into there!








You can easily share videos just by adding the URL directly into the text editor!






Gif links from sites like giphy.com will display automatically just by adding the gif URL directly in the text editor. Try it!




I am also a huge fan of the dark mode for the community. What is your favorite feature?

We will be seeing weekly *updates* (approximately) to the site which are largely based on community feedback so we absolutely want to hear your feedback!

I have worked with VerticalScope for 5 years but I have worked with forum communities for closer to two decades. I won't always know the answers to your questions, but I can find someone who does, as needed. 

- Cricket


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Yungster said:


> I will be here during your transition to the new platform, to help with any questions, help with navigation or how to do things, and to listen to your feedback so please don't hesitate to holler at me. I want to help.
> 
> I do want to take a moment to introduce myself. My name is Cricket. When I was born, my father told his friends I was the ugliest baby he had ever seen, and that I sounded just like a cricket (I was born with the hiccups.) so yes, I have been Cricket for 58 years now. I live just outside of San Antonio, Texas. I spend most of my time off out in nature and exploring the back roads. During late autumn when it starts to finally cool down, I disappear from the world for a bit for camping trips and hiking.
> 
> ...


I'm technically challenged I do hope I learn this. I'm like a trained monkey once I learn I just keep doing the same thing over and over. But since I am on a mobile phone, is there any difference between the full and the mobile version that would help me operate better? Thanks


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

I currently can’t close the pop up window for enabling push notifications nor post on my PC without running into a problem but don’t have any issues on my iPhone. Anyone else having an issue?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Tilted 1 said:


> I'm technically challenged I do hope I learn this. I'm like a trained monkey once I learn I just keep doing the same thing over and over. But since I am on a mobile phone, is there any difference between the full and the mobile version that would help me operate better? Thanks


I will be here to help. 

*How To Find New Posts*

Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.

The first icon is for what’s new on the site.








Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts.








On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics. You can also mark all as read.

- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

The Outlaw said:


> I currently can’t close the pop up window for enabling push notifications nor post on my PC without running into a problem but don’t have any issues on my iPhone. Anyone else having an issue?


Did you click the not now option? Is that when nothing happened to close it?

Can you tell me what operating system you are using on your PC and which browser? Are both fully updated?

- Cricket


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Yungster said:


> I will be here to help.
> 
> *How To Find New Posts*
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Is there a link to the first unread post in a thread? Hate to lose that functionality.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Hey I found it just click "a moment ago" nice 😀


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm trying it, and I like it. Easy to navigate.


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

I have and it’s still not doing anything. I have Windows 10 XP I think and my PC just updated automatically about two weeks ago. And I can’t even post on my PC because the site says it’s run into a problem.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Nucking Futs said:


> Is there a link to the first unread post in a thread? Hate to lose that functionality.


Seems last read post didn’t migrate from the old site. Clicking on the thread title seems to do work but only if I’ve already read the thread on the new site.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Photo albums shouldn’t default allow everyone to view. An option to share only with friends (now followers I think) would be welcome.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

The Outlaw said:


> I have and it’s still not doing anything. I have Windows 10 XP I think and my PC just updated automatically about two weeks ago. And I can’t even post on my PC because the site says it’s run into a problem.


Which browser are you using?

- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Nucking Futs said:


> Is there a link to the first unread post in a thread? Hate to lose that functionality.


It may take a day or two for the new platform to catch up as it relearns what you have already read. Some folks speed this process up by marking all posts read for a fresh start.

*Navigating Thread Listing*









Clicking the thread title will take you to where you left off, the 1st unread post.
Clicking the timestamp below the title will take you to the 1st post of the thread.
Clicking the timestamp above the last poster user takes you to the last (newest) post.
- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

*How To Mark Forums Read*

If you want to mark a specific forum as read, navigate to that forum. At the top you will see a button to “Mark All Read.








If you want to mark all threads in the community as read, click on NEW near the upper right-hand corners of the site.








Click on Mark All Read.








You will then see a popup confirming that this is what you want to do. Click “Mark All Read”.








- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

CharlieParker said:


> Photo albums shouldn’t default allow everyone to view. An option to share only with friends (now followers I think) would be welcome.


When you click on a specific album, you will also see some privacy options so you can decide who can view your images and who can’t.








- Cricket


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

*How To Find Conversations (Private Messages)*

From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on your avatar to open the drop-down menu and select “conversations”.








- Cricket


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Hi there Cricket.

I'm a Moderator and can no longer see the moderator forum. Is this a new change?

L.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

Guys, where are the thread that you have subscribed to? I am not seeing any emails from tam.

Got to say guys, the look is a bad Idea. Just because it is new and slick does not mean it is better. People are reading, they are not looking for eye candy. 

I just don't understand the concept...


----------

